# More mares on marestare!



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I will have to get on the computer after I send all the kids to bed


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Silver Creek has a beautiful setup.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yes....been watching miss Q for days now


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

OMG! It's like the Decorah Eagles all over again!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Kids are all in bed and I am all set up on the computer 

Hope one of these girls does something soon. I shall be playing minesweeper until I must go to bed


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well to update what I know from the forum 

South Grey mare has all signs an is due May 30th

Silver Creek mare has all signs including dripping milk and is due June 1st

Blazing Color mare has all signs even milk test showed it could be tonight or tomorrow due June 7th


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

South Gray appeared very uncomfy and keeps flagging her tail. I'll watch for a few more minutes but then bedtime for me.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah she seems like she wants to go down...who knows


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmmm...did she just pee or was that her water breaking?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think her water just broke


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

They just switched to a high alert on the camera...


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

*yeaaaah shes foaling!!!!*


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh god. In there already. *sigh*


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

BABY!! Woot!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay! That makes 4 foals I've watched this season! At least they are letting Momma interact with the foal and assist in cleaning it off.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I didn't think it was good for a mare to get up that soon and break the umbillicus?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Im so happy owner is allowing mare and foal to bond thats great job!! is it colt of filly anyone know yet?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

blazing color mare seems restless


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

SG seems to have anxiety issues when foaling stressing a bit poor momma needs to relax now.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Mommy and baby look so cute laying down together


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Another night of watching the last 2 girls left...South Grey mare had a filly last night!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Wonder who will come in second place? I was almost excited when I saw the Blazing Colours mare laying out on the ground a few minutes ago


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I know me too..but I think she was just resting...Silver Creek mare named Q seems to be creeping..seems in pain...shes been dripping milk for days!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got Silver Creek mare up along with a mini spotted donkey...she's been lying down most of the time I've been watching but just resting. Camera is really clear on her. 

I'm reading up on owning and managing a horse farm and recovering from being offended by my mother in law this weekend when she point blank told me that she can't see me running a farm because I'm lazy and never doing anything...

I spat back at her a little bit. I'm sorry that since I married your son I've had a baby, had surgery on my foot, and now am battling a severe back condition which has yet to be diagnosed....all I've ever wanted is a horse farm so I guess I'll have to show her up....she also can't stand appy's and only ever complains that they are "so white" and hard to keep clean....and they are my breed....so she'll have fun visiting when we finally get our farm...I'll make her wash to earn her keep....

Anyway, rant over and going back to reading and watching now


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Waiting on Silver Creek!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wyndella, ignore what others may cast at you. I have heard all kinds of crap against me myself. I grew up on a horse breeding/training farm. I only recently took over about 7 years ago. Father has passed and mother is no longer able to manage. I have also reduced it as well. Economy was hard. I no longer have a standing stallion on the farm. I also sold most of the broods except for a select few. I am now focusing on cattle and having/breeding cattle working horses. Do your research on it before making the investment to get into it. I personally know several people who have done well breeding/training horses. Decide what breed and what qualities you are going to breed for and look around for proven mares and stallions in that field.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks. It's just frustrating when besides having the baby, none of these health issues was planned...she's just a very demanding and special woman. I just try to keep my mouth shut around her until I finally burst....


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

SILVER CREEK has some good lightning going on and she seems to enjoy it. How cool is that.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> Thanks. It's just frustrating when besides having the baby, none of these health issues was planned...she's just a very demanding and special woman. I just try to keep my mouth shut around her until I finally burst....


I know what you are going through. I was born club footed and flat footed. So severe that I had to have surgery when I was just days old wear boots with a bar connecting them to hold my feet straight and had surgery again on both feet at 5 yrs old and again at 12. On top of that I have weak tendons in my left foot and have tore the same lig in my left ankle 3 times now and have had to have 3 surgeries to repair it. I also was diagnosed with Cancer in 2008 and went through several rounds of treatment and 3 surgeries in 1 year. That was actually the main reason I had to decide to reduce the farm on top of the economy hitting so hard. Hang in there and keep fighting. Hold your head high and ignore all others who take pride in reducing others!!! Does your husband express feelings same as her's? Or does he fully support you and understand you?


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

First off, so glad you survived cancer! 

My hubby thinks I'm a dreamer and doesn't seem super enthusiatic about anything I ever plan...farm related or not. He does support me though unless he is around his mother and then every plan I ever have is stupid. I don't know why but when his mother is around he treats me like I'm an annoyance in his day. Hurtful but when I question him he never seems to have any answers...so I just tend to also ignore him when his mother is around. 

This all makes me seem like a complainer but I'm really not...I just get tired of being pushed around by both of them. Thankfully my father in law can read me like a book and tell when I'm about to loose it. He redirects them and diverts attention from me...I'm only 26 but I've been married for almost 4 years...I'm a little tired of being treated this way with no "reasons" behind the treatment. 

In the meantime, I plan to go on and plan everything out to the best of my ability. I already know the breed I want to do (Appy's), the colors I prefer but will not be breeding exclusively for, how to help support the farm, how I plan to start the actual breeding operation, and much more. As nice as feeling supported by my hubby would be, I'm highly independent and do not need him to realize my dreams...I have a plan and can put it into action with or without his help.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wyndella...I know we dont know each other except on here...but it hurts me to hear how he treats you around his mom....I would never with with a man who would treat me that way. I require a man who stands beside me and recognizes me no matter who we are with!!! Why do you put up with it...He'd be out of the house if it was me. I'm 28 and not married. I would love to be with man and try to start a family if we can but I'm not willing to degrade myself just to be married and I have not met a man yet who has earned my love!!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

It's the only thing he does that bothers me. When his mother isn't here (they live out of state) he's fine. I chalk it up to him not truly realizing that when one gets married, they are supposed to "leave" their father and mother and "cleave" to their spouse. He's only 25 so he has time to learn. I love him dearly and feel blessed to be his wife and the mother of his son.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

well, just dont allow it to continue as you guys get older it will never stop if you do and could even get worse....


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh it will stop because if it keeps up, my MIL will not be allowed to visit which would kill her as we have the one and only grandchild currently...


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Aw drat! While I am waiting and watching the cameras and wide awake...I went to a favorite breeders site and now I wish A) I already had my farm and B) that I had an extra 5k lying around....I want little Pixie...exactly what I wish to be breeding for one day! 

Ryun Livestock


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well ladies, I am turning in for the night since these preggo girls are being boring while I am watching them. Good night, See you all in the morning


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> Aw drat! While I am waiting and watching the cameras and wide awake...I went to a favorite breeders site and now I wish A) I already had my farm and B) that I had an extra 5k lying around....I want little Pixie...exactly what I wish to be breeding for one day!
> 
> Ryun Livestock


I like my jeans are hot and tinker bell....are you going to breed old blood or new? rat tail or full tail?


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

can't see anything on the South Grey camera right now  The Blazing Colours mare looks like she's gonna pop haha


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I suppose I plan to breed foundation Appy's but I'd like to infuse some dilute, double dilute, and champagne's and possibly silver genes in...which will involve some newer blood but I'm going to do my best to cross the newer blood in but only if the newer blooded horses have very limited outcrossing to QH's, Arabs, Thoroughbreds, etc. I prefer the full tails but I'll take whatever shows up on the foal...not picky about that. So I don't steal this thread, anyone who perhaps wants to hear more or give me some advice (besides don't breed, of course) can send me a message.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Wyndella no one here ever says "don't breed" for no reason. When we say that, we mean exactly that though - don't breed for no reason. You clearly have a reason, you have a goal, you have ideas about achieving that goal. No one in their right mind would say no to someone who has all that.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kindred..south grey had hers 2 nights ago..we are now watching the blazing colours and silver creek


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

Silver Creek and Blazing Colours seem fine right now. I am watching them


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, Blazing colours mares milk tested way over 200 earlier and she is now dripping.....Q at the Silver Creek is still dripping milk and seems to be very uncomfortable!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's another mare to watch if you want to.. she is an emergency case. She had to be moved to the farm to be watched at last minute while owner had to leave. They said the last time she was moved this late in pregnancy she foaled that night and she is showing signs in her milk and some pacing...so who knows
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=sonrisa1
Cam 1 is the one I am speaking of


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL so I was listening to m milkshake brings all the boys to the yard and was brining up blazing colors mare on cam and her huge butt was in the corner right up infront of the cam hahahahaha


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

omg...****!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Silver Creek has seemed more animated tonight than the last few days...

I have to run and grab a shower so hoping she holds off for 20 mins...


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Blazing Colours has quite the waddle going on poor girl hurry up have the dang baby already. lol


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I was watching Silver Creek, Blazing Colors, a QH at High Meadow Farms, and the Sonrisa mare but I am going to bed...which probably means 4 foals are about to be born...nite everyone!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Still not much going on with these two... well, I am turning in for the night


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I think mare #3 just foaled, but with the light I can't tell for sure ARGHHHHHHH!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

She either foaled or has a colored hay bag....and I still can't see because she is behind the bright dang light! I am pretty sure she foaled. 
Dang, who knew the angle of a light could make such a difference on camera LOL

ETA: Now there is a huge bug on the camera LOL


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Is that Blazing Colors?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes and she is behind the light again and I don't see a baby. I got excited for nothing. Dang light!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

That camera and light set up would drive me bonkers if it were my mare LOL

ETA: Huge bug, no baby.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Silver Creek foaled sometime last night! There is a baby this morning!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats not Q...thats a different mare that wasnt due just yet..Athena-she foaled last night so the put her on cam for a day or so and then will put Q back up unless she starts showing more signs!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Ah. I was a bit confused but they look the same!


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

Silver Creeks Farms is very active she is biting at her stomach a lot. Pacing in Circles.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, they do have Q back on cam 1 again! she seems to be doing some weird stances and kicking and biting...could tonight be the night? watch and we shall find out.....lol


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

since she is so still, I also suspect she may foal tonight!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

between these mares and my own mares they are driving me CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had insomnia since I napped for 5 hours yesterday. Silver Creek mare has been pacing in her own way for several hours...much more movement than normal from her and a second ago it looked like she was about to lie down but then she moved back to the window...


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

the Silver Creek mare has really slowed down..


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

kindredspirit said:


> the Silver Creek mare has really slowed down..


LoL i have been watching her just to know what Im looking for when my mare goes to have hers in Feb. so excited to see it hope i don't miss it. I am so new to this.


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

Blazing Colours I want to go clean that stall out lol


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Melissa1984 said:


> Blazing Colours I want to go clean that stall out lol


**** me too!


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

redape49 said:


> **** me too!


I am new to this all but I know a mess of crap when i see it!!! ROFL


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Melissa1984 said:


> I am new to this all but I know a mess of crap when i see it!!! ROFL


ROFL that is true!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

well....another night of marestare and foal watch here too!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I have them both up...I just wish Blazing Colors would turn off that stupid light as the mare tends to stand in it and it totally blocks the view...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

From what I read on the forum if Q doesnt foal during the weekend...on monday the vet will be considering and induction...Q is having some medical problems due to the pregnancy!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

That's not good!!! She keeps acting so uncomfy...and she stares out the windows so much. Maybe if the owners would let her outside in a paddock for a bit the exercise would set her into labor...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

see thats part of the problem..because of her dripping milk so bad and her feet are swelling and shes retaining more water than normal with this pregnancy they have to be careful..her muscles in her legs are tightened


----------



## HannahC (Apr 30, 2012)

I really thought that Q was about to lie down for just a second there. I haven't been able to find the Blazing Colors Cam that everyone is talking about though.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

the link should be on the very first page of this thread


----------



## HannahC (Apr 30, 2012)

Ohhh, I see it now. Thank you


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

no problem....yeah Q is having a lot of pain they said..she doesnt lay down which they are afraid she might have a hard time even getting down to foal....they are having to wrap and ice her legs every day sometimes 2 times a day!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone know if there is anyone in the barn at South Grey?


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Did Silver Creek foal overnight??? There is a baby in the stall....or did they switch mares again?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, that is Q..she foaled this morning around 330


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Anyone know if there is anyone in the barn at South Grey?


why what happened last night with south grey?


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I just read on the message board...she foaled a HUGE bay colt last night around 3:30am. I missed it but apparently the owner had to help her big time because Q was having a hard time and stopped pushing after the shoulders came out. Thankfully things are fine and they report that Q is already doing much better!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah...I missed it too by like 30 min...****ed me off....LOL! I'm waiting to see when someone post the video.


----------



## Linzee (May 15, 2012)

Gah! I watched Q for like an hour last night! I missed it by like 2 hours


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

I missed it too I was so upset. I have a feeling I will miss Blazing too thats gonna make me mad


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

in South Grey is that a new mare...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes..the mare at south grey is now Galena she is due 6/8


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

but looks like she could be showing signs of it being sooner


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

As badly as I want to stay up, I've only slept about 4 hours in the past 2 days so I'm going to bed. Happy and safe foaling to both mares we are stalking and hoping they hold out until I can watch again...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

So looks like the mare at sonrisa farms could be foaling during today!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

blazing colours mare just foaled!!!


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

MAN I am Mad I missed it any others yall are watching


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes The sonrisa farm mare and south grey has a new mare up
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=sonrisa1
cam 1 is the mare that should be today or tonight!

*http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=southgrey*

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=silvercreek
they have a new mare up but shes not due for about a month


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

I have yet to see one born yet....I am very intrested as I have a horse due in Feb. when i bought her the man said she might be but i don't think so. So we called the vet and yep she sure was pregnant. I am trying to learn a lot


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Melissa most horse will foal during the night...some do go during the day though...keep a close eye on the Sonrisa mare I think she is the next to foal....watch for pacing,circling stall,trying to lay down but doesnt,butt tucks,stretching,fleming, pawing at the ground, and biting at their sides...also giving their sides evil looks!!! Not all mares will show all those signs and some wont show any at all..but most do show at least a couple of those signs....


----------



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

From the looks of things, the Cam 1 & 2 mares at Sonrisa have discovered the ancient art of synchronized peeing. But no babies. >.>


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cam 2 at Sonrisa is a mare who is still 2 months out but has placentitis so she needs to be watched too....

Updates on the other mares:
blazing colours mare foaled a colt today!
silver creek mare foaled a colt 6/2
south grey mare foaled a filly 5/28

Now watching Sonrisa mares cam 1 and cam 2
and south grey has another mare on cam due 6/8 and silver creek has another mare on cam due 7/23 as of right now!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

sonrisa mare is down and pushing!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sonrisa 1 is out!! Too bad I missed it, but she (he?) is just darling.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sonrisa mare had a filly!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Now keeping an eye on the new mare at south grey....she is showing lots of signs


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

She really seems to be showing signs of being close...I wonder if it will be soon?!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

down and pushing!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Why did they jump in and pull the baby? Including when the mare was standing up? A bit confused here... At least baby looks well and mommy is happily cleaning off her foal.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sunny, I'm with you...I love watching mare stare but I keep seeing that A LOT! It really bothers me. I know to each his own but I was always told let the mare do as much as she can and all she can before you jump in. I even learned in college in equine studies that its good to allow the mare to contract and birth the foal on her own, it helps contract her uterus and prepare it to shrink back down and stop bleeding and also to help expel the placenta easier and quicker!! Why people jump in I have NO idea!!!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

South grey mare had a colt! Now I'm watching this mare she was DUE on 6/3..so hopefully any day!

*http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=jakesplace*


----------

